# Asbestos warship legal bid fails (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

A legal challenge to stop a French aircraft carrier riddled with asbestos being scrapped by a firm on Teesside fails.

More from BBC News...


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Hopefully the H&S rules will actually do some good here and ensure the material is contained. It will bring work to a region that needs it so this story is not all bad.

I am a bit puzzled by the use of the word "riddled" though; you can be riddled with holes, bullets, woodworm and possibly a nasty disease, but asbestos??


----------



## Les Gibson (Apr 24, 2004)

Well said Benjidog. If dealt with correctly there is no hazard, and I am sure Able will do this. This from someone who suffers from Pleural Plaques caused by working in asbestos dust laden atmospheres in ship's engine rooms under construction on Tyneside in the late 50s and early 60s. The manufacturers and users knew of the dangers before WW2 but still continued to use it and ruin the health of many workers.


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

The procedures that are required to be followed in these dismantling procedures are stringent, & well monitored.

There is an old factory site presently being decontaminated of asbestos in my village; it's slow work but VERY thorough. All local residents were told what would be done, & are kept up to date on progress.

As benjidog rightly says, this work is bringing much-needed employment to the area.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Similar to the hazards of smoking Les - known but kept quiet. The stuff was used everywhere - not just ships. 

Buildings through to at least the 60s/70s had masses of asbestos insulation and are being decommissioned regularly. They have to be sealed off while the work goes on. There was a major exercise at the DWP site in Longbenton Newcastle in the last few years. I even remember the stuff in schools where it was used to insulate the pipes. Once installed and sealed the stuff is largely OK until it is disturbed.


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, the site to which I'm referring in my earlier post was formerly Cape, which I believe did a lot of work with asbestos. For the 10 years I've lived here it's just been a huge concreted area; the buildings were knocked down before I moved here. The contractors are digging down to about 4', IIRC, & samples are being taken all the time.

It's actually fascinating to see the work progressing...


----------



## jonnie (Dec 29, 2006)

is that where the Ice Maiden ended up? apparently it s full of asbestos. is anything happening with it?

I recently worked on a ship where we were regularly changing heads on the main engine, and out of the blue a specialist company came aboard, built a polythene tent over the main engine then spent 2 days removing the insulation from the same exhaust manifolds that I had previously worked on. Except they were wearing breathing apparatus, had a decommtamination chamber and had a emergency team ashore ready to deal with any problems.

Should i worry?


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

jonnie said:


> is that where the Ice Maiden ended up? apparently it s full of asbestos. is anything happening with it?
> 
> I recently worked on a ship where we were regularly changing heads on the main engine, and out of the blue a specialist company came aboard, built a polythene tent over the main engine then spent 2 days removing the insulation from the same exhaust manifolds that I had previously worked on. Except they were wearing breathing apparatus, had a decommtamination chamber and had a emergency team ashore ready to deal with any problems.
> 
> Should i worry?


I don't know about the Ice Maiden, jonnie, but I think I'd be asking some serious questions about WHY the decontamination was being done now & why ship's staff hadn't been checked over by a doctor if there was a potential problem, & a phone call to the Union wouldn't go amiss either...


----------



## Sarky Cut (Oct 11, 2007)

The best way to treat this subject is, "if the bullet has your name on it".

I worked for many years on steam tankers where there was a constant rain of glittery flakes in the sunbeams. Before that I worked on naval ships where it was plastered everywhere.

The number of naval dockyard staff and ex naval personnel who suffered or suffer from this is a very small percentage of the total exposed.

I am not saying that asbestos is safe, far from it but I would advise people not to lose sleep over it. There is a bigger risk of being involved in a car accident than dieing from asbestos.

These precautions are taken to prevent litigation and to prove that something is being done, as you have witnessed.

I hope.(MAD)


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

I picked up my benign pleural plaques while serving my apprenticeship at a dockyard and many years later a specialist doctor in the respiratory field told me that perhaps 90% of people that worked in such environments would have some degree of asbestos related inclusions in their lungs.
I still cannot believe how lucky I am to have so little damage after the extent of exposure, A warship's engine or boiler room would be a cloud of both blue and white asbestos dust floating in the air as lagging was ripped off pipes and valve chests etc. Boiler tops were covered with a layer of troweled on asbestos pug that was secured in place with wire netting and walking across it was like shuffling through a snow storm. 
Today I am amazed to find that the health fall out from these times is so relatively low. Also to see the degree of precaution now taken with a small find of contaminated equipment.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

benjidog said:


> ........ Buildings through to at least the 60s/70s had masses of asbestos insulation and are being decommissioned regularly .....


Any building where there are cable holes through floors, ceilings and walls will probably have had them filled with an asbestos based preparation for fire proofing. Each such building *MUST* have an Asbestos Register on site available at all times for consultation by all interested parties prior to any work being carried out.

Anybody with any concerns should call their local HSE office, they do accept anonymous calls ....

It should be pointed out, as has been said earlier, asbestos is safe until disturbed. And there are several types, not all of which are dangerous, despite what the removal industry would have you believe. For example, the white asbestos sheet commonly used in buildings like garages, sheds and lean to's is actually very close to tal*** powder in it's particle shape !

However, back to the topic, I for one am pleased the sensible course has been followed, (ie) to carry out this work where the expertise, correct conditions and controls exist.


----------

